# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Επισκευή σκληρού δίσκου

## Papas00zas

Ξερει κανείς από εσάς αν υπάρχει εδώ στην Ελλάδα καμια εταιρία που να επισκευάζει σκληρούς δίσκους; Έχω 2-3 που χρειάζονται φτιάξιμο.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Τι δίσκοι είναι; (κατασκευαστής, τύπος, ημερομηνία παραγωγής)
Εχουν εγγύηση; (ο χρόνος εγγύησης ποικίλλει ανάλογα με το μοντέλο από 5 έως και 1 χρόνο)
>>> παράδειγμα σελίδας ελέγχου για Seagate: http://support.seagate.com/customer/...validation.jsp
Χρειάζεσαι "ανάκτηση δεδομένων"; (είναι διαφορετικό από την επισκευή, συνήθως πολύ ακριβότερο)
Εχεις βρει την σημερινή ισοδύναμη αξία τους για να υπολογίσεις αν συμφέρει το κόστος επισκευής (ότι σου πει ο τεχνικός συν τα έξοδα αποστολής/παραλαβής).
gV

----------


## agis68

ρε Δημήτρη πάλι θα τα λέμε?..... :Tongue2:  υπάρχει η data storage που είναι Καλαμακι και υποστηρίζει μονο απο εταιρείες δίσκους (με συμβόλαιο αποκλειστικά) και η TicTac που υποστηρίζει οτι θες αλλά βαράει οπου θέλει και όπως μπορεί. Επίσης αν μπορείς η cosmodata εχει καλή υποστήριξη και τεχνικους για δισκους.....(μιλάω απο προσωπική πείρα και γνώση)....και θα σου κοστίσει πιο φθηνα απο πουθενα αλλού περι τα 100ευρώ ο δίσκος στη περίπτωση που στα σωσουνε αλλά θα σε χρεώσουνε αναγκαστικά το νεο μεσο αποθηκευσης....(κανουν πωλήσεις οι ανθρωποι)....αυτά

υγ....τα πραγματα σε περιμένουν.....

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> και η TicTac που υποστηρίζει οτι θες αλλά βαράει οπου θέλει και όπως μπορεί.



700 τσίμπησαν και έστειλαν δυο DVD ως σωσμένα δεδομένα, που ήταν χύμα στο κύμα, ευτυχώς ο φάκελος "Τα έγγραφα μου"  ήταν ολόκληρος.

----------


## FH16

http://www.anaktisis.gr/jm/index.php
http://www.helpdisc.gr/

Η στο Google (hdd data recovery how to)

----------


## Papas00zas

> Τι δίσκοι είναι; (κατασκευαστής, τύπος, ημερομηνία παραγωγής)
> Εχουν εγγύηση; (ο χρόνος εγγύησης ποικίλλει ανάλογα με το μοντέλο από 5 έως και 1 χρόνο)
> >>> παράδειγμα σελίδας ελέγχου για Seagate: http://support.seagate.com/customer/...validation.jsp
> Χρειάζεσαι "ανάκτηση δεδομένων"; (είναι διαφορετικό από την επισκευή, συνήθως πολύ ακριβότερο)
> Εχεις βρει την σημερινή ισοδύναμη αξία τους για να υπολογίσεις αν συμφέρει το κόστος επισκευής (ότι σου πει ο τεχνικός συν τα έξοδα αποστολής/παραλαβής).
> gV



Βασικά έκανα ενα λαθάκι-είναι 4 οι δίσκοι και ο καθένας με διαφορετικό κουσούρι.
Ο ένας θέλει τυπωμένο και έλεγχο(γτ έχω και ένα δεύτερο ίδιας εταιρίας(excelstor)αλλά έχει διαφορετικο firmware, ο άλλος αλλαγή του συστήματος κίνησης των κεφαλών και ο τρίτος μάλλον platter. 
Μονο επισκευή θέλω και μόνο γιατί δεν έχω χρηματα να πάρω μεγάλο δίσκο. Τουλάχιστον να τη βγάλω μέχρι να πέσουν οι τιμές. 
Αναφορικά οι δίσκοι είναι από 6 έως 8 ετών.

----------


## p.gabr

Αν ειναι για πεταμα  .Δεν χανεις τιποτα να τους ανοιξεις, εαν ακους το μοτερ να γυρναει

Μια βλαβη που ειχα συναντησει ηταν..

Ο βραχιονας (δεν ηερω πως αλλοιως να τον πω),που διαβαζει ,μετακινειται δεξια-αριστερα .Οταν δεν λειτουργει γυρνα πισω στο αρχικο σημειο
Εκει κανει στοπ σε ενα λαστιχι.το λαστιχακι αυτο με τον καιρο μαλακωνει ,γινεται σαν πλαστελινη και στο τελος κολλα ο βραχιονας επανω του

.......Και μπορει να γλιτωσεις πολλα εβρο......που ξερεις;;

----------


## FH16

Αν άνοιξης έναν δίσκο τότε θα πάρει αέρα, οι δίσκοι όλοι (οι μηχανικοί και όχι SSD) είναι σε κενό αέρος ο λόγος του ότι η κεφαλή από το πλατό απέχει 2 – 3 nano μέτρα, ο ίδιος ο αέρας (αν θέσης σε λειτουργία τον δίσκο με αέρα) θα καταστρέψει ολοκληρωτικά τον δίσκο, επίσης η όλη διαδικασία γίνετε σε αποστερημένο χώρο (αν πρόκειται να ξανά μπει σε λειτουργία ) αφού και πιθανό σωματίδιο σκόνης είναι αρκετό για να καταστρέψει τον δίσκο.

----------

MadAss (20-07-12), 

p.gabr (17-07-12), 

sargeid (18-07-12)

----------


## p.gabr

> Αν άνοιξης έναν δίσκο τότε θα πάρει αέρα, οι δίσκοι όλοι (οι μηχανικοί και όχι SSD) είναι σε κενό αέρος ο λόγος του ότι η κεφαλή από το πλατό απέχει 2 – 3 nano μέτρα, ο ίδιος ο αέρας (αν θέσης σε λειτουργία τον δίσκο με αέρα) θα καταστρέψει ολοκληρωτικά τον δίσκο, επίσης η όλη διαδικασία γίνετε σε αποστερημένο χώρο (αν πρόκειται να ξανά μπει σε λειτουργία ) αφού και πιθανό σωματίδιο σκόνης είναι αρκετό για να καταστρέψει τον δίσκο.



Τα οσα αναφερεις ηλια ειναι απολυτως σωστα
και ηταν παραληψη μου που δεν το ανεφερα

Ομως ας μην πεφτουμε αμαχητι'


Μονο εμπειριες λαμβανουμε και που ξερεις τι γινεται... δικο μας ειναι ...

..Και τωρα που το θυμηθηκα, καποιος φιλος στο φορουμ το ειχε κανει τροχουδακι!!!!!!!!

----------


## FH16

Δεν διαφωνώ και εγώ άνοιξα δίσκο για να τον  σώσω αν μπορέσω απλός το αποτέλεσμα ήταν η κεφαλή να καταστραφεί και μια γραμμή στο πλατό.  :Smile: 
Σε ένα άρθρο που είχα διαβάσει στο Internet ένας έλεγε πως ο αέρας φυσικά δεν καταστρέφει τον δίσκο απλός δημιουργεί πιέσεις στην κεφαλή και στο πλατό με αποτέλεσμα να έρχονται σε επαφή.

----------


## kioan

> Αν άνοιξης έναν δίσκο τότε θα πάρει αέρα, οι δίσκοι όλοι (οι μηχανικοί και όχι SSD) είναι σε κενό αέρος ο λόγος του ότι η κεφαλή από το πλατό απέχει 2 – 3 nano μέτρα, ο ίδιος ο αέρας (αν θέσης σε λειτουργία τον δίσκο με αέρα) θα καταστρέψει ολοκληρωτικά τον δίσκο



Το εσωτερικό του δίσκου δεν είναι κενό αέρος. Έχει αέρα στην ίδια πίεση με την ατμόσφαιρα που τον περιβάλλει (***). Μάλιστα υπάρχει και βαλβίδα για την εξίσωση εσωτερικής και εσωτερικής πίεσης (η οποία συνήθως έχει αυτοκόλλητο "do not cover" δίπλα της).

Η κεφαλή αιωρείται μερικά νανόμετρα πάνω από την κάθε πλάκα λόγω του στρώματος αέρα που δημιουργείται κατά την περιστροφή της.


* Εξαίρεση αποτελούν σκληροί δίσκοι για εφαρμογές σε πολύ μεγάλο υψόμετρο οι οποίοι φροντίζουν να διατηρούν υψηλότερη πίεση στο εσωτερικό τους για να εξακολουθεί η κεφαλή να αιωρείται στην σωστή απόσταση επάνω από την μαγνητική πλάκα.

----------

FH16 (17-07-12), 

jim.ni (17-07-12), 

kostas640 (18-07-12), 

leosedf (18-07-12)

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Μονο επισκευή θέλω και μόνο γιατί δεν έχω χρηματα να πάρω μεγάλο δίσκο. Τουλάχιστον να τη βγάλω μέχρι να πέσουν οι τιμές. 
> Αναφορικά οι δίσκοι είναι από 6 έως 8 ετών.



Το κόστος αποστολής-επισκευής-παραλαβής με αντικαταβολή δεν νομίζω να είναι μικρότερο από €30-40 ακόμη και για να αντικαταστήσουν μιά εξωτερική βίδα! Φαντάζομαι θα είναι πιο οικονομικό να αγοράσεις ένα μεταχειρισμένο από κάποιο φίλο σου (τοπικά), λ.χ. 160-250GB αν εκείνος χρειάζεται τώρα 1TB.
gV

----------


## vasilllis

κατι μου φαινεται οτι σας διαφευγει.
καταρχην εχω δει δισκους ανοικτους επισκευασμενους σε εταιρια εν ωρα λειτουργιας.
επειτα ποιος ειπε οτι η ατμοσφαιρικη πιεση παταει την ακιδα;εχει καποια μεμβρανη;
φυσιολογικα η πιρση θα ασκειται σε ολα τα μερη ταυτοχρονα δηλ.οπως θα πιεζει την ακιδα πανω στον δισκο αλλη μια δυναμη ιση και αντιθετη θα την πιεζει μακρια απο τον δισκο οποτε οι δυναμεις μιδενιζονται.σε μεγαλλυτερες πιεσεις τωρα οι ισες καθ αντιθετες δυναμεις θα φτασουν το υλικο στα ορια του οπου και θα σπασει.
ασχετο βεβαια με δισκους.

----------


## FH16

εδώ , όλα για την λειτουργία – κατασκευή δίσκου. εδω το TOC

----------


## kioan

> καταρχην εχω δει δισκους ανοικτους επισκευασμενους σε εταιρια εν ωρα λειτουργιας



Με την απόσταση της κεφαλής από την πλάκα να είναι τουλάχιστον μία τάξη μεγέθους μικρότερη από τον μικρότερο κόκκο της συνήθους ατμοσφαιρικής σκόνης, εάν αυτό δεν γίνεται σε clean room, σύντομα θα παρουσιαστεί πρόβλημα σε έναν τέτοιο δίσκο.

----------


## michaelcom

> Αν άνοιξης έναν δίσκο τότε θα πάρει αέρα, οι δίσκοι όλοι (οι μηχανικοί και όχι SSD) είναι σε κενό αέρος ο λόγος του ότι η κεφαλή από το πλατό απέχει 2 – 3 nano μέτρα, ο ίδιος ο αέρας (αν θέσης σε λειτουργία τον δίσκο με αέρα) θα καταστρέψει ολοκληρωτικά τον δίσκο, επίσης η όλη διαδικασία γίνετε σε αποστερημένο χώρο (αν πρόκειται να ξανά μπει σε λειτουργία ) αφού και πιθανό σωματίδιο σκόνης είναι αρκετό για να καταστρέψει τον δίσκο.



Δεν ειναι σε κενο αερος εγγυημενα! Ειναι σε κανονικο αερα με την διαφορα του οτι δεν εχει υγρασια και σκονη!

----------


## jim.ni

κανένας δίσκος δεν είναι σε κενο αέρα, έχουν και φίλτρο για να μην υπάρχει πίεση μέσα και να αναπνέουν χωρίς υγρασία και σκόνη. εχω δουλέψει με ανοιχτό δίσκο για μέρες (win 95 wd540Mb). Πολλοί άνοιξαν δίσκους για να τους βάλουν plexi καπάκι και οι δίσκοι δουλεύουν ακόμα, υπήρχε και άρθρο σε ελληνικό περιοδικό με το how to....

----------


## vasilllis

καλα,δειτε αυτο το βιντεο.αν ειναι αληθεια οτι δουλευει μετα απο αυτα που τραβηξε τι να πω.
εχει και μερικους οδηγους επισκευης αυτων.τωρα αν αν αξιζει δεν ξερω,αν και πιστευω πως δεν.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJKxU...eature=related

----------


## KOKAR

> Ξερει κανείς από εσάς αν υπάρχει εδώ στην Ελλάδα καμια εταιρία που να επισκευάζει σκληρούς δίσκους; Έχω 2-3 που χρειάζονται φτιάξιμο.



φαντάζομαι οτι εννοείς οτι θέλεις να κάνεις ανάκτηση δεδομένων και οχι να επισκευάσεις κυριολεκτικά τους δίσκους σου

----------


## Papas00zas

> φαντάζομαι οτι εννοείς οτι θέλεις να κάνεις ανάκτηση δεδομένων και οχι να επισκευάσεις κυριολεκτικά τους δίσκους σου



Το ακριβώς αντίθετο.

----------


## KOKAR

> Το ακριβώς αντίθετο.



η μονή επισκευή που μπορείς να κάνεις με τους δίσκους είναι η παρακάτω....

----------


## Papas00zas

Βρίσκεις; Προτιμώ αυτό: 


 
Είναι πολύ πιο χρήσιμο. 
Η άλλη λύση είναι ....ανεμιστήρας ή υδραντλία-για ψύξη του πιτσί και τα 2 φυσικά.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Αν ειναι για πεταμα  .Δεν χανεις τιποτα να τους ανοιξεις, εαν ακους το μοτερ να γυρναει
> 
> Μια βλαβη που ειχα συναντησει ηταν..
> 
> Ο βραχιονας (δεν ηερω πως αλλοιως να τον πω),που διαβαζει ,μετακινειται δεξια-αριστερα .Οταν δεν λειτουργει γυρνα πισω στο αρχικο σημειο
> Εκει κανει στοπ σε ενα λαστιχι.το λαστιχακι αυτο με τον καιρο μαλακωνει ,γινεται σαν πλαστελινη και στο τελος κολλα ο βραχιονας επανω του
> 
> .......Και μπορει να γλιτωσεις πολλα εβρο......που ξερεις;;



Ωραια-να σου πω πώς έχουν τα πράγματα. 
Έχω τους εξής 3-ο τέταρτος είναι 2ρης και μικρός, αλλά έχει περάσει σε δεύτερη μοίρα. 
1. Hitachi Deskstar, 120 GB- μόλις ανάψει κάνει κλικ-κλικ σα να προσπαθεί να διαβάσει κάτι. 
2. Excelstor-επίσης τη hitachi, με άδεια παραγωγής φυσικά-j640 μοντέλο 2004, 40ρης, θέλει πλακέτα, γτ του έβαλα μια από ένα ίδιο 60ρη λειτουργικότατα και έκανε κι αυτός τα ίδια-άλλο firmware 
3. Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 (9/2006) 320 GB-αυτός και ο hitachi με ενδιαφέρουν άμεσα-με χαλασμένο σύστημα κίνησης κεφαλών. 
Α, και επίσης έχω έναν 7200.7 σαραντάρη (4/2003) που δεν αναγνωρίζεται ως master από το bios-αλλά τον πήρα καινούριο, wtf????

----------


## kostas640

> Το εσωτερικό του δίσκου δεν είναι κενό αέρος. Έχει αέρα στην ίδια πίεση με την ατμόσφαιρα που τον περιβάλλει (***). Μάλιστα υπάρχει και βαλβίδα για την εξίσωση εσωτερικής και εσωτερικής πίεσης (η οποία συνήθως έχει αυτοκόλλητο "do not cover" δίπλα της).
> 
> Η κεφαλή αιωρείται μερικά νανόμετρα πάνω από την κάθε πλάκα λόγω του στρώματος αέρα που δημιουργείται κατά την περιστροφή της.
> 
> 
> * Εξαίρεση αποτελούν σκληροί δίσκοι για εφαρμογές σε πολύ μεγάλο υψόμετρο οι οποίοι φροντίζουν να διατηρούν υψηλότερη πίεση στο εσωτερικό τους για να εξακολουθεί η κεφαλή να αιωρείται στην σωστή απόσταση επάνω από την μαγνητική πλάκα.



Το πιο σωστό που άκουσα... Αυτά με τα κενά αέρος τα έχω ακούσει παντού άλλα είναι λάθος μεγάλο. Ήθελα να ήξερα που το ακούσατε...

----------


## toni31

Νομίζω ότι αυτό φωτίζει λίγο την υπόθεση.
http://www.google.com/patents/US20070291405

----------


## leosedf

> κανένας δίσκος δεν είναι σε κενο αέρα, έχουν και φίλτρο για να μην υπάρχει πίεση μέσα και να αναπνέουν χωρίς υγρασία και σκόνη. εχω δουλέψει με ανοιχτό δίσκο για μέρες (win 95 wd540Mb). Πολλοί άνοιξαν δίσκους για να τους βάλουν plexi καπάκι και οι δίσκοι δουλεύουν ακόμα, υπήρχε και άρθρο σε ελληνικό περιοδικό με το how to....



Βαλβίδα εξισορρόπησης πίεσης με φίλτρο  :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

> η μονή επισκευή που μπορείς να κάνεις με τους δίσκους είναι η παρακάτω....



Πως λέγεται το τραγούδι στο 4:00?

----------


## Papas00zas

> Πως λέγεται το τραγούδι στο 4:00?



Φαίνεται στο 5.34

----------


## PCMan

> Φαίνεται στο 5.34



Γιατί δεν το βλέπω?

----------


## Papas00zas

> Γιατί δεν το βλέπω?



Λάθος-στο 5.14-για ξαναπροσπάθησε.

----------


## PCMan

> Λάθος-στο 5.14-για ξαναπροσπάθησε.



Σίγουρα με δουλεύεις έτσι?? Αν το βλέπεις πες το μου..

----------


## FH16

Bassotronics - Bass I Love U Στο 5.10 με μεγάλα γράμματα πάνω πάνω

----------


## PCMan

> Bassotronics - Bass I Love U Στο 5.10 με μεγάλα γράμματα πάνω πάνω



Ευχαριστώ, αλλά εξακολουθώ να μην βλέπω τίποτα.. Τέλος πάντων...

----------

